# Apple wirft IT-Sicherheitsexperten aus dem AppStore



## poiu (9. November 2011)

Der IT-Sicherheitsexperte Charlie Miller beschäftigt sich schon lange mit Apple Betriebssystemen und verweist immer wieder auf neue Lücken.

Links-> zb bei iOS, oder MAC OS


Bei seinen neuesten Fund zeigt  Miller wie man durch eine App  Fernzugriff auf das Mobile Gerät erlangt und ruft das Adressbuch des iPhones auf oder lässt das Handy vibrieren , dabei umgeht seine app alle Apple Sicherheitsvorkehrungen!

Hier das Video :

codesigning - YouTube


Auf der Kommenden SysCan-Konferenz  wollte Miller weitere Details der Lücke präsentieren, nun bedankt sich Apple vorab für das aufzeigen der Lücke durch löschen der App und  Entzieht Miller auch noch die iOS Entwicklerlizenz ​



			
				Quelle schrieb:
			
		

> Miller kommentierte gegenüber Forbes, er sei sauer über den Rausschmiss: "Ich gebe dauernd Bugs an Apple weiter." Er vermisse Steve Jobs, sagte er. "Der hat mich nie aus etwas rausgeworfen." Tatsächlich hatte Apple erst kürzlich Sicherheitsexperten wie Miller gebeten, die neue Version von Mac OS X, Lion, unter die Lupe zu nehmen.




Meine Meinung: na ja Apple wie wir es kennen und lieben 



Grüße
poiu


Quelle
Quelle


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

Ok, die Reaktion von Apple war mal wirklich dämlich. 

Bin jetzt neugierig, ob die Lücke doch behoben wird.


----------



## Cinnayum (9. November 2011)

Demnächst wird er die Lücken wohl nicht mehr zuerst Apple / öffentlich bekanntgeben...

Selbst schuld, wer es sich mit solchen kreativen Leuten verscherzt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. November 2011)

Bravo Apple, anstatt die Leute zu belohnen, die eure Sicherheitslücken finden und noch so freundlich sind, euch zu informieren und damit zu helfen, schmeißt ihr die Leute aus dem AppStore und steckt den Kopf in den Sand 

Da weiß man, was man (nicht) hat.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (9. November 2011)

Das ist ja wieder typisch von Apple,
anstatt das anzuerkennen das sie Sicherheitslücken haben,
blocken sie jede "Kommunikation" mit dem Finder und meinen alles selbst regeln zu können.


----------



## Vhailor (9. November 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Da weiß man, was man (nicht) hat.


 
Und kann extrem froh darüber sein!

*denk* NIE im Leben ... !! *denk*


----------



## master.of.war (9. November 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er eine Sicherheitslücke gefunden hat und Apple ihn direkt diese Maßnahmen ergriffen hat. Warum auch? Alle die jetzt hier schon gepostet haben zähl ich mal zu den Apple hatern die eh alles schlechtreden. Ich persöhnlich stufe mich mal als neutral ein zu Apple und Andoid Systemen, und ich schätze mal einfach das keine Firma irgendeinen Helfer der Software und Lücken durchsucht einfach feuert. Ich denke noch irgendwas hat eine Rolle gespielt wenn man mal logisch nachdenkt. So dumm ist Apple nun wieder auch nicht "meiner Ansicht"


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

Danke, jetzt bin ich schon Apple Hater. Ich muss auch alles mit machen. 

Eine offizielle Stellungnahme von Apple wäre natürlich interessant, aber trotzdem halte ich die Reaktion für übertrieben, auch wenn es vielleicht Gründe dafür gibt, die bis jetzt nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## Cola_Colin (9. November 2011)

Andere geben solchen Leuten Geld für die Leistung. Apple wirft sie raus. Naja passt auch zum Schema, das sie bei Patenten anwenden. Apple eben. Eine Plage ist das.


----------



## DaStash (9. November 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> Der IT-Sicherheitsexperte Charlie Miller beschäftigt sich schon lange mit Apple Betriebssystemen und verweist immer wieder auf neue Lücken.
> 
> Links-> zb bei iOS, oder MAC OS
> 
> ...


Jaja, so frei nach dem Motto: "Ich sehe nichts also ist da auch nichts!" 
So kommt man also bei Apple zu dem Image besonders sicher zu sein. 




Nailgun schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt bin ich schon Apple Hater. Ich muss auch alles mit machen.


Nailgun, du lässt aber auch nichts anbrennen. 

MfG


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2011)

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass Miller die Sicherheitslücke auf einer großen Konferenz der breiten Öffentlichkeit demonstrieren wollte? Dann braucht er sich doch nicht zu wundern, dass Apple so reagiert. Einen so arroganten und selbstgefälligen Großkonzern auf legalem Wege bloßzustellen - das würde wohl abgesehen von Apple niemandem gefallen. Andere wären wahrscheinlich etwas dankbarer und kooperativer und würden erstmal den Dialog suchen. Von Apple kann man das aber scheinbar nicht erwarten.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

Die Reaktion von Apple heißt aber noch nicht, dass die Sicherheitslücke nicht behoben wird. 

Sicherer als Android ist iOS aber trotzdem noch.


----------



## Ahab (9. November 2011)

Natürlich nicht! Aber wie sieht es damit aus, sich ausreichend erkenntlich zu zeigen? Apple bestraft ihn ja sogar dafür. Die sind doch nicht ganz bei Trost!


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

Ich spekuliere mal, da die App gelöscht wurde und auch seine Rechte, kann er ohne Hilfe Dritter, die ihm ihren Account zugänglich machen, 
denn Hack nicht mehr vorführen, oder?


aber am besten er veröffentlicht eine Anleitung wie man das macht, vielleicht passiert was bei Apple wenn paar 100000 iKundendaten weg sind


----------



## kühlprofi (9. November 2011)

Vielleicht wurde die App ja aus Sicherheitsgründen gelöscht, wegen Nachahmern. Und woher wollt ihr Wissen, dass der kein Cash von Apple kriegt? Seinen Kontoauszug gechekt? Alles nur Vermutungen wie immer..

Und wenn man schon so eine kritische Sicherheitslücke findet sollte man sich direkt beim Publisher melden und nicht veröffentlichen, damit alle Cyberkriminellen diese Lücke auf dem Präsentierteller erhalten.

Und rausgeschmissen im Sinne von entlassen wurde er ja nicht, aus dem AppStore "gebannt", dass die App nicht wieder nach 5 Minuten Online ist.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

> kriegt? Seinen Kontoauszug gechekt? Alles nur Vermutungen wie immer..



ganz einfach deswegen -> 



			
				Miller schrieb:
			
		

> Miller kommentierte gegenüber Forbes, er sei sauer über den Rausschmiss: "Ich gebe dauernd Bugs an Apple weiter." Er vermisse Steve Jobs, sagte er. "Der hat mich nie aus etwas rausgeworfen." Tatsächlich hatte Apple erst kürzlich Sicherheitsexperten wie Miller gebeten, die neue Version von Mac OS X, Lion, unter die Lupe zu nehmen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

@kühlprofi
Auf die Idee bin ich vorhin am Pott auch gekommen. 

Bei anderen Sicherheitslücken (z.b. Windows) wurde auch nicht grossartig erklärt, wie man sie ausnutzt.


----------



## kühlprofi (9. November 2011)

@Nailgun

Jo ^^.
Aber ein Crack der viel drauf hat braucht evtl. ja auch nur einen Denkanstoss und kommt auf die komplette "Lösung / Lücke" dann von alleine 

@poiu

Ja ich glaube ja, dass Apple ihn aus dem Store geschmissen hat und die Entwickler-Lizenz abgenommen wurde - heiss noch lange nicht dass er nicht trotzdem Cash für seine Lücke bekommt oder? Vielleicht heisst apple es nur nicht gut eben solche Apps zu veröffentlichen die Sicherheitslücken umgehen. Naja was bei Apple und diesem Entwickler so Cashmässig abläuft werden wir eh nie erfahren


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

Rausschmeißen und versuchen somit zu verschleiern?
So scheint es zumindest für mich, ob das aber nicht vllt kontraproduktiv ist?
Beim nächsten Fund wird er doch bestimmt eher zur Bild als zu Apple gehen 

Selber schuld.


----------



## Research (9. November 2011)

*Böse Verschwörungstheorie auspack und der Meute vorwerf*:

Das war keine Lücke sondern eine eingebaute Hintertür von Apple für den Tag X, die WELTHERRSCHAFT!

*Von Theorie weggehen*

Falls das geschriebene so stimmt hat der gute Mann folgendes falsch gemacht: Apple ist eine Aktiengesellschaft. Nachrichten wie diese, speziell von Apple Internen lassen die Kurse fallen. Das lässt sich ein Konzern nicht gefallen.
Von Adobe hört man ja auch nichts, da kommen nur unangekündigt und unbegründet Updates. (Ja es steht ein Grund im Updatefenster, aber schon einmal einen Change/Bug-LOG von Adobe (z.B. Flashplayer) gesehen?)

Falls er die App veröffentlicht hat (FreeForAll) war das sein nächste Fehler.

Apple hätte den Vorgang PR-technisch ausschlachten können wie: "Wir machen große Probleme öffentlich! So kann niemanden geschadet werden. Wir kümmern uns um die Sicherheit unserer Kunden." Oder ähnliches.
Stattdessen feuern sie einen Mann der ein großes Sicherheitsproblem entdeckt hat.

Aus Mediensicht: "Böser Magakonzern entlässt sicherheitsbewussten Mitarbeiter der die Apple-User vor Schaden bewahren wollte in dem er seinen Job macht."


----------



## zøtac (9. November 2011)

Research schrieb:


> *Böse Verschwörungstheorie auspack und der Meute vorwerf*:
> 
> Das war keine Lücke sondern eine eingebaute Hintertür von Apple für den Tag X, die WELTHERRSCHAFT!
> 
> *Von Theorie weggehen*


 Apple wollte vermutlich ein globales Erdbeben durch Millionen gleichzeitig vibrierende iPhones verursachen. 

Lächerlich, aber naja, das Image des absolut Sicherem OS darf halt nicht getrübt werden.


----------



## Research (9. November 2011)

Geil!

Besser als die HARP-Wellen!

Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Wie viele Smartphones hat Apple insgesammt verkauft? Und wie viele Tablets?

Damit ließe sich unbemerkt ein riesiges BOOT-Net bauen....


----------



## nightwalking (9. November 2011)

> Jaja, so frei nach dem Motto: "Ich sehe nichts also ist da auch nichts!"



Ich stell mir das grad bildlich vor:
*Lalala* Charlieich kann dich nicht hören *lalala* du bist gefeuert *lalala*


----------



## Sinister213 (9. November 2011)

Zitat golem.de: 
"Sicherheitsforscher, die damit rechnen müssen, bei ihrer Arbeit gesperrt zu werden, dürften weniger Interesse daran haben, eine Plattform zu untersuchen. Kriminelle hingegen dürften sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen, da der Schadcode erst einmal versteckt werden und bei entsprechender Verbreitung aktiviert werden kann."

Genau so sehe ich das auch. 

Hier der Link zum Golem Artikel: 
Sicherheitslücke: Harmlose iOS-Apps können Schadroutinen nachladen - Golem.de


----------



## Research (9. November 2011)

Sinister213 schrieb:


> [] Kriminelle hingegen dürften sich davon nicht abschrecken lassen, da der Schadcode erst einmal versteckt werden und bei entsprechender Verbreitung aktiviert werden kann." []


 
Wohl eher angelockt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. November 2011)

*Apple wird schon seine Gründe haben.
*


----------



## spionkaese (9. November 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Apple wird schon seine Gründe haben.



Genau. So wirds sein


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Apple wollte vermutlich ein globales Erdbeben durch Millionen gleichzeitig vibrierende iPhones verursachen.
> 
> Lächerlich, aber naja, das Image des absolut Sicherem OS darf halt nicht getrübt werden.


Es gibt kein absolut sicheres System und ich wüsste nicht, dass sie das mal behauptet haben. 
Der Jailbreak ist ja der Beweis, dass es Lücken gibt und sonst war auch gelegentlich mal was.


----------



## spionkaese (9. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Es gibt kein absolut sicheres System und ich wüsste nicht, dass sie das mal behauptet haben.
> Der Jailbreak ist ja der Beweis, dass es Lücken gibt und sonst war auch gelegentlich mal was.


Das müssen sie garnicht, das machen die Jünger von alleine.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. November 2011)

master.of.war schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er eine Sicherheitslücke gefunden hat und Apple ihn direkt diese Maßnahmen ergriffen hat. Warum auch? Alle die jetzt hier schon gepostet haben zähl ich mal zu den Apple hatern die eh alles schlechtreden. Ich persöhnlich stufe mich mal als neutral ein zu Apple und Andoid Systemen, und ich schätze mal einfach das keine Firma irgendeinen Helfer der Software und Lücken durchsucht einfach feuert. Ich denke noch irgendwas hat eine Rolle gespielt wenn man mal logisch nachdenkt. So dumm ist Apple nun wieder auch nicht "meiner Ansicht"


 
Nana, wollen wir mich doch nicht als Applehater bezeichnen. Ich hebe nur die negativen Aspekte ihrer Produkte besonders stark hervor  Das Apple auch mal was richtig macht (GLONASS in iPhone zum Beispiel), ist ja auch unbestritten (böse Zungen mögen behaupten: Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn )

Das war schon immer so, dass Apple sich nicht in die Suppe spucken lässt, ob der Speichel der Suppe nun gut tut oder nicht. Und der Sicherheitsexperte hätte möglicherweise schwere PR-Schäden anrichten können:
-System AppStore nutzlos. Es bringt keinen Vorteil, Fremdcode zu verbieten. Wieso also alternative Appstores verbieten?
-Apple hat einen Fehler gemacht. Durch die für jeden zugängliche App wären auch größere Medien darauf gestoßen

Allerdings hat Apple hier einen Streisandeffekt verursacht. Ich vermute mal das lief so:
Früher war Jobs der Applemufti (), der die Vorteile von Whitehats, die kostenlos Code durchsuchen, erkannt hat und eng mit ihnen zusammengearbeitet hat. Dann kam es zum Chefwechsel und Mufti Cook übernahm. Dieser sieht die Sache grundsätzlich anders. Er wollte sich keinesfalls in die Suppe spucken lassen. Deshalb hat er wohl versucht, den Bug zu verheimlichen und irgendwann im nächsten Update zu fixen. Das hat sich der Sicherheitsexperte nicht gefallen lassen, da der Bug sehr kritisch ist (ein Hacker könnte ihn ja kennen) und er so schnell wie möglich gefixt werden muss und hat den Bug mit seiner App veröffentlicht. Jetzt muss es Apple sehr eilig haben, sonst haben sie ein PR Desaster am Hals.

Und so nahm wohl alles seinen Lauf.

Das schlimme daran ist: Welcher White Hat hat denn noch die Motivation, bei Apple Bugs zu melden? Am Ende verdingen sie sich dann beim Geheimdienst um Stuxnet weiterzuentwickeln oder verkaufen sie auf dem Schwazmarkt.

Und genau deshalb ist das Verhalten von Apple schlicht und ergreifend dumm. Der Sicherheitsexperte hat schließlich recht, auch ein böswilliger Hacker könnte den Bug kennen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob er die App mit, oder ohne dem Wissen von Apple in den Store gestellt hat.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. November 2011)

Vielleicht hat er damit gedroht, aber es war auf keinen Fall im Sinne Apples.


----------



## Iceananas (9. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob er die App mit, oder ohne dem Wissen von Apple in den Store gestellt hat.


 
Ich dachte die Apps werden kontrolliert, bevor sie in den Store kommen?


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. November 2011)

Ohne Quellcode können sie Programme deutlich schlechter analysieren und Reverse Engineeren können sie ja auch nicht bei der Masse.

Der Appstore wurde hauptsächlich dazu geschaffen, ähnlich wie bei Konsolen, an anderer Leute Software mitzuverdienen. Der Usabilityeffekt für DAUs spielt natürlich insbesondere bei Apple eine große Rolle (nicht falsch verstehen, Apple steht für einfache Bedienung). Aber wer will denn kein Geld haben?


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. November 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte die Apps werden kontrolliert, bevor sie in den Store kommen?


Hast du die News überhaupt gelesen?
Dort steht ja, dass man mit den herkömmlichen Kontrollen nichts fest stellen kann.


----------



## roggenbroth (9. November 2011)

Traurig wie manche Apple-Hater mal wieder zu beschränkt sind um einfachste Zusammenhänge zu verstehen oder sich einfach mal etwas zu informieren bevor sie Dünnschiss posten.  Lest mal die AGBs für Devs im AppStore, SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICH wird ein Dev-Acc sofort gebannt und die App gelöscht nachdem über ihn eine Schadsoftware VERÖFFENTLICHT wurde. Etwas anderes würde mich als Kunde auch stark enttäuschen und Apple hat nunmal zum Glück Prinzipen, im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Firmen wo alles zu spät und egal ist.   Sonst könnte jeder Hacker und Cracker da Zeug hochladen und wenns rauskommt behaupten "war doch nur ein Test".   Also mal wieder billigste Propaganda hier. Bei Android wird ja überhaupt nicht geprüft, da gibts zigtausend virenversuchte Apps mit Backdoors.  Der Typ ist auch kein wirklicher Sicherheitsexperte sondern viel mehr ein gewöhnlicher Hacker. Also sehr gut dass Apple da weiterhin konsequent durchgreift und auf Sicherheit bedacht ist, wenn Miller anklopft wird Apple nicht ablehnen, siehe Comex, die sind über externe Hilfe immer Froh.


----------



## poiu (9. November 2011)

problem ist der Miller ist nicht jeder und Apple kennt ihn!

Wäre er ein gewöhnlicher Hacker wären dein Daten schon im Netz denn die veröffentlichen sowas nicht sondern verticken es. 



> wenn Miller anklopft wird Apple nicht ablehnen



genau er soll auch noch an gekrochen kommen  und am besten vorher bloss damit die öffentlichkeit nichts mitbekommt oder wie!


----------



## Iceananas (9. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du die News überhaupt gelesen?
> Dort steht ja, dass man mit den herkömmlichen Kontrollen nichts fest stellen kann.


 
Das konnte ich nicht aus der News herauslesen... ich dachte mit Sicherheit ist die OS an sich gemeint...


----------



## roggenbroth (9. November 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> problem ist der Miller ist nicht jeder und Apple kennt ihn!
> 
> genau er soll auch noch an gekrochen kommen  und am besten vorher bloss damit die öffentlichkeit nichts mitbekommt oder wie!


 
 So und jetzt komm mal wieder von deinem lächerlichen Hater-Trip runter.  Dass sein Account gesperrt wird wurde ihm vorher klar, denn im Gegensatz zu euch kannte er wohl die AGBs, Erklärung extra für dich siehe oben, solltest mal lieber deinen Eröffungspost korrigieren anstatt hier sinnlos rumzustänkern wie son kleines Kind.  Wenn Miller keine Lust hat die Lücke an Apple zu melden soll ers halt lassen, niemand zwingt ihn dazu, aber Backdoor-Apps in den Appstore hochladen geht halt nicht. Punkt aus Ende.


----------



## AeroX (9. November 2011)

roggenbroth schrieb:
			
		

> So und jetzt komm mal wieder von deinem lächerlichen Hater-Trip runter.  Dass sein Account gesperrt wird wurde ihm vorher klar, denn im Gegensatz zu euch kannte er wohl die AGBs, Erklärung extra für dich siehe oben, solltest mal lieber deinen Eröffungspost korrigieren anstatt hier sinnlos rumzustänkern wie son kleines Kind.  Wenn Miller keine Lust hat die Lücke an Apple zu melden soll ers halt lassen, niemand zwingt ihn dazu, aber Backdoor-Apps in den Appstore hochladen geht halt nicht. Punkt aus Ende.



Bleib mal cremig, darfst auch sachlich diskutieren und sachlich bleiben.   ist wirklich noch fast sachlich geblieben da gibt's hier noch wesentlich andere die schlimmer sind.


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. November 2011)

roggenbroth schrieb:


> So und jetzt komm mal wieder von deinem lächerlichen Hater-Trip runter.  Dass sein Account gesperrt wird wurde ihm vorher klar, denn im Gegensatz zu euch kannte er wohl die AGBs, Erklärung extra für dich siehe oben, solltest mal lieber deinen Eröffungspost korrigieren anstatt hier sinnlos rumzustänkern wie son kleines Kind.  Wenn Miller keine Lust hat die Lücke an Apple zu melden soll ers halt lassen, niemand zwingt ihn dazu, aber Backdoor-Apps in den Appstore hochladen geht halt nicht. Punkt aus Ende.


 
Diejenigen, die am lautesten Hater brüllen, sind die größten Fanboys.

Ich denke jedem hier sollte klar sein, dass er sich den Konsequenzen bewusst sein sollte. Ich vermute aber, dass es seiner Meinung nach der beste Weg ist, auf die Fehler Apples (sowohl technisch, als auch "politisch") aufmerksam zu machen. Denn darum geht es den White Hats. Geld und Anerkennung für ihre Leistungen.


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hast du die News überhaupt gelesen?
> Dort steht ja, dass man mit den herkömmlichen Kontrollen nichts fest stellen kann.


Davon mal abgesehen ist es wohl unmöglich so viele Apps zu kontrollieren. Das findet mit Sicherheit nur Stichprobenartig statt.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

Und das weißt du woher?
Denkst du, dass es Apple sich nicht leisten kann, Leute fürs Kontrollieren einzustellen?


----------



## DaStash (10. November 2011)

Logik Nailgun. Ich halte es einfach für logistisch unmöglich sämtliche Neuerscheinungen intensiv auf Sicherheitslücken zu überprüfen und sicherlich rutschen auch einige Produkte ungeprüft durch.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

Dafür dürfte es wohl nur ein paar Standardkontrollen geben, um zu sehen, was die App an Daten lädt, sendet und worauf sie zugreift, außerdem muss drauf geschaut werde, ob sie zensiert werden muss, oder hast du mal was von einer Pr0n App gehört? Außer bei Ryanair jetzt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. November 2011)

Bei Apple arbeiten über 60 000 Menschen, immer etwas "heavy" gleich die ganze Firma schlecht zu machen,

Die Medien sprechen ja auch immer 100% die Wahrheit aus und Wissen alles.. naja.. wie die RTL Newa kommt mir das hier vor..


----------



## Research (10. November 2011)

Wenn der Appstore also Schadhafte Apps annimmt. Wozu ist er dann gut?

OK außer das Apple mit verdient

Hieß es nicht immer er wäre sicher? (IT: Nichts ist sicher, außer das nichts sicher ist.)

Also könnte man mit genügend falschen Accounts auch den Store als Virenschleuder nutzen?
Und da mir keine Anti-Viren Software für Apple bekannt ist könnte man damit ein riesiges Netzwerk errichten? Dabei schaue ich mir die Entwicklung der Viren, Boot-Netze.... an.
Erscheint mir realistisch. Zumal wenn Apple nur Maschinell prüft (ich bezweifle das es dort Leute gibt die den ganzen Tag Code wälzen), kann so einiges daneben gehen. Siehe jede Firewall/Virenscanner.


OT: @Nailgun: Kommt dann die Stewardess und fragt ob man ein Handtuch wünscht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

Es wurde nur eine Möglichkeit gezeigt, wie man die herkömmlichen Kontrollen umgehen kann, also muss wohl etwas neues entwickelt werden. Dass das nicht in ein paar Tagen passiert, sollte wohl klar sein. 

Die selbe Methode funktioniert sicher auch bei Android blendend, wenn keine Security Suite installiert ist, was wahrscheinlich beim Großteil der Fall ist.


----------



## Research (10. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> []
> 
> Die selbe Methode funktioniert sicher auch bei Android blendend, wenn keine Security Suite installiert ist, was wahrscheinlich beim Großteil der Fall ist.



Was leider überall bei der non-IT User-Gruppe der Fall sein wird.

Aber wer in der Heutigen Zeit auf einem solchen Gerät keine hat..
 So in etwa lässt sich mein Gedankengang dazu beschreiben.

Edit: Teilt Ryanair nun Handtücher aus?


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. November 2011)

Beim PC meckert zumindest Windows. Wegen was auch immer, es meckert.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. November 2011)

Man kaufe sich ein 0815 Handy, eine Canon 500D, da hat man mehr davon als von nem popeligen Iphone und auch keine Sicherheitsprobleme.


----------



## Rizzard (10. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Die selbe Methode funktioniert sicher auch bei Android blendend, wenn keine Security Suite installiert ist, was wahrscheinlich beim Großteil der Fall ist.


 
Sollte mein Android-Smartphone vielleicht auch langsam mal damit ausrüsten.


----------



## Research (10. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> [] Wegen was auch immer, es meckert.


 
Oder wir hier über BD, Apple, M$, BF3, MW X....


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man kaufe sich ein 0815 Handy, eine Canon 500D, da hat man mehr davon als von nem popeligen Iphone und auch keine Sicherheitsprobleme.



Ja, denn die 500D kann navigieren, ebenso kann das 08/15-Handy Surfen oder anderweitig im Wlan oder per UMTS unterwegs sein. Moment, Spielekonsole, wenn man mal warten muss, das bekommt sogar ein altes Nokia zu Stande. Ebenso was Skype betrifft. Hast mich überzeugt, dass deine Kombi wesentlich mehr kann und dazu noch weniger Platz benötigt.
Mhm, könnte aber auch sorum sein, dass das Handy nicht die besten Bilder schießen muss, dafür aber brauchbare? Achjaa, Akku oft laden ist da halt ein Nebeneffekt, aber wenn ich mit der Digicam versuche zu navigieren, dann ist der Akku auch schon egal.

So wie ich den Sachverhalt verstanden habe, hat der Kerl ne Schadsoftware geschrieben, sie im Market veröffentlicht und so Apple mitteilen wollen, wo es hapert. Als Dank dafür bekommt er für entgeldfreie (jedenfalls nichts gegenteiliges gelesen) Bug-Suche die Lizenz entzogen. Ja, lieber vertuschen als zu sagen "Danke für das Aufspüren von Bugs, Whit-Hats, wir brauchen euch"... 
Aber Fehler eingestehen bei iOS? 
Und der so sichere Marktplatz im Gegensatz zu Android, ja, so will man sich vllt nach Außen hin dennoch unfehlbar zeigen, dass man "Missverhalten" sanktioniert, anstelle die Aufdeckung von Lücken zu belohnen-
Vllt ist das nur der neue Kurs von Apple-


----------



## Pokerclock (11. November 2011)

Beiträge mit unangemessenen Provokationen habe ich ausgeblendet. In Zukunft bitte sachlich zum Thema diskutieren, ohne persönliche Angriffe.

*B2T*


----------



## McClaine (11. November 2011)

Klar hast du das getan Pokerclock.... unter anderem auch wieder meine Antwort zum Thema gelöscht  

Naja die Welt wird wohl für den "Sicherheitsexperten" jetzt nicht gleich zusammenbrechen zwecks dem Rauswurf, dann soll er sich eben auf ANdroid konzentrieren und das sicherer machen


----------



## fire2002de (11. November 2011)

na ja der Typ si aber auch doof, richtig doof!

einen solchen job selbst zu vergeigen is schon echt arm....

einfach mla die fresse halten und so was bei Apple  melden fertig, da verdient er sich nur Lorbeeren aber ne er muss alles auf YouTube ballern... sry aber dümmer gehts nimmer....

die Reaktion von Apple ist richtig! wer solche gravierenden Fehler offen legt und auch noch schön präsentiert gehört gefeuert ! 

dem Beispiel sollten noch ein paar andere diverse große Firmen folgen !


----------



## poiu (11. November 2011)

er hat nichts offengelegt, bitte News genauer lesen bevor man was postet!

Miller hat nur in dem Video vorgeführt das es geht, wie er das gemacht hatte hat er nicht publiziert


----------



## roggenbroth (11. November 2011)

Pokerclock, dann erklär mir doch mal bitte wieso du meine Links mit den News dass Android in Sachen Viren extrem anfällig ist gelöscht hast, sachlicher als eine seriöse News zu verlinken geht nunmal kaum.  Aber hauptsache so einen Dünnpfiff-Spam hier lässt du stehen:  "Man kaufe sich ein 0815 Handy, eine Canon 500D, da hat man mehr davon als von nem popeligen Iphone und auch keine Sicherheitsprobleme. "  Bravo Beitrag, wirklich, der glänzt nur so von Sinnhaftigkeit und Intelligenz.  Irgendwie kommts mir fast so vor als würdest du gezielt Android kritische Beiträge löschen und das in manchen Foren populistische iPhone-Bashing stehen lassen, so sieht es jedenfalls nach außen hin aus.  MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> er hat nichts offengelegt, bitte News genauer lesen bevor man was postet!
> 
> Miller hat nur in dem Video vorgeführt das es geht, wie er das gemacht hatte hat er nicht publiziert


So weit ich das mit bekommen habe, wollte er das aber auf Sicherheitskonferenzen machen.


----------



## McClaine (11. November 2011)

Ja er wollte es auf Konferenzen veröffentlichen bzw hat es mit Yt getan, so gesehen ist ein rauswurf die logische Konsequenz...


----------



## poiu (11. November 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> So weit ich das mit bekommen habe, wollte er das aber auf Sicherheitskonferenzen machen.



ja er wollte auf der Konferenz wohl mehr zu sagen, aber keine Ahnung was bzw. wie genau, ich bezweifele das er eine anleitung ala "Apple Hack for Dummies" präsentieren wollte XD

so ein Video ist ja normal soll ja nur öffentlichen druck auf denn Hersteller machen!


----------



## roggenbroth (12. November 2011)

Was soll diese lächerliche einseitige contra-Apple Berichterstattung überhaupt? Denkt ihr ihr könnt damit Leute die von Apple nunmal aus Erfahrung überzeugt sind bekehren oder was? Lächerlich, vorallem da Android eben um einige Fakten unsicherer ist wie iOS, was man derzeit schön überall nachlesen kann, außer hier natürlich komischerweise nicht. Ich denke auch der letzte hat mittlerweile kapiert dass du Android besser finddest. Ich hab wenigstens sachlich erklärt wieso er aus dem Dev-Channel rausgeflogen ist bzw musste und was das Grundproblem war. Bisschen Fakten zur Abwechselung sind doch eine nette Abwechslung hier


----------



## roggenbroth (12. November 2011)

Du liegst wiedermal völlig falsch und verstehst die Zusammenhänge keinen Meter. Apple baut nunmal die besten Produkte im Bereich Smartphone, Tablet und Notebooks (siehe Verkaufszahlen, Tests usw) sowie deren einfache Interkommunikation (iCloud usw), dazu noch der beste Support-Service aller Firmen überhaupt, selbstverständlich dass die jeweiligen User dann in der Regel durchgehend positives von Apple behaupten, von Android oder Samsung kann man sowas ja nicht behaupten, daher wohl dein Frust.   Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl google bezahlt Leute in manchen Foren extra dafür, andauernd einseitige und nervende contra-Apple News zu verfassen, die aber im Grunde überhaupt nichts mit einer News zu tun haben, sondern der Ersteller einfach unfähig dazu ist, die Hintergrunde richtig zu interpretieren oder zu kennen, so wie hier.   Schon komisch, Apple geht es so gut wie nie und Android strauchelt von einem Desaster ins nächste, aktuell eben die Virenproblematik, dazu haben einige Android-Geräte massive Qualitätsprobleme wie das berühmte Staub Problem bei JEDEM htc Desire da die Intelligenbestien von Ingenieure das Gehäuse nicht staubdich gestaltet haben.  Auf jeder IT-Seite wird das auch so berichtet, außer eben hier in der Forenabteilung wo die immer gleichen User seit langem ausschließlich contra-Apple News raushauen, da KANN nur google dahinterstecken. Der Witz ist ja dass diese Leute eine Art Streisand-Effekt erreichen, sprich sie machen ungewollt Werbung für Apple, weil sie Apple immer wieder in die Schlagzeilen und ins Gespräch bringen, Werbung pur, obwohl sie das Unternehmen unschwer erkennbar verteufeln. Deine Beleidigungen sind übrigens gemeldet, so ein asoziales Verhalten kannst du in deinem Umfeld, wo das vielleicht standard ist, abziehen, aber nicht hier wenn du mit Erwachsenen Leuten "diskutierst". Was die Hintergründe dazu sind dass von diesen Leuten meist nur Ein- oder Zweizeiler kommen kann sich jeder selbst leicht ausdenken.


----------



## McClaine (12. November 2011)

Richtig iceananas, sorry aber er ist erwacht. 

Liebe Rogge,
Um vorbeugend einen weiteren delete meines postes zu verhindern (und deinen acc von ner auszeit zu bewahren), kann und will ich dir nur kurz nahelegen:

-Mir sowas von egal was du von mir hältst.
-auch ists mir egal was du von dir gibst, denn in so einem Tonfall gehts einfach nicht.
-schreib was zum Thema und lass dein getrolle, dafür gibts die Spamecke. Falls dich aber doch mal der Schuh drückt und du weiterhin das Bedürfnis hast auf jemanden rumzuhacken, freue ich mich auf ne pm. 

Alles ist gesagt, die nächste Antwort ist der Melde Button.


Nun bitte BtT und sorry Mods.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2011)

Es gibt an dieser Stelle die letzte Aufforderung Offtopic und persönliche Differenzen per PN zu klären. Wer sich nicht daran halten kann, darf sich über eine sofortige Sperre freuen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (13. November 2011)

Ein offizielles Statement des Angestellten wäre noch interessant um den Fall zu bewerten.
Vielleicht hat er auch vertragliche Abmachungen gebrochen, dann wäre der Fall klar.

Vielleicht hat er ja einen Kugelschreiber im Büro geklaut, all das kann man schlicht und einfach nicht wissen..


----------



## Research (21. November 2011)

Fängt das Apple-Getrolle wieder an?

Was letztendlich wirklich passiert ist werden wir vielleicht herausfinden. Mit etwas Glück sogar die Wahrheit.

Und zum Thema Verkaufszahlen: Demnach war der Trabbi das beste Auto in Ost-DE. Nahezu 100% Marktanteil.


----------



## poiu (21. November 2011)

> Und zum Thema Verkaufszahlen: Demnach war der Trabbi das beste Auto in Ost-DE. Nahezu 100% Marktanteil.



das ist nicht korrekt, in Ost D fuhr ja nicht nur der Trabbi, es wurden ja auch noch andere Fahrzeuge Produziert bzw. importiert


----------



## Research (21. November 2011)

Na gut Lada und Wartburg jetzt mal weggelassen. Aber selbst dann kommt der Trabbi auf ca. 80%.

Wobei heute keiner mehr diese Fahrzeuge fahren würde. 
Ähnlich ist es doch mit den Smartphones. Allerdings hat niemand im  Westen eine Trabant gefahren. Und selbst heute tun das nur Masochisten.


----------

